# How to Use FIAT Currency...



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

So many preppers want to hold on to their cash for a rainy day. This is a very bad idea, savings are not secure and, money is losing value like the Titanic after it hit the Iceberg. Fiat currency has nothing to back it and we keep trying to hold onto it but, it has no real value, except the value that people put in it...

So here is how to use Fiat Currency, don't save buy stuff. But, buy stuff that will have value later. Gold, silver, extra items that you can buy cheap now and hoard for later. Later you can resell the items for the added value of the inflated currency. So what do you guys think are the kind of stuff you should buy and resell later at a higher value after the currency suffers hyper-inflation?

1.Toilet Paper
2. Light Bulbs
3. Bicycles

what else?


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

Cigarettes, Booze, soap, rags, common tools, over counter meds, things that have value but do not take up a lot of space.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Brass, bullets and powder.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Now, let's assume nothing bad ever happens in your lifetime. No world war, no economy collapse. 
And, chances are it won't.
Now, you have lived and worked long enough to retire.
You have several Conex containers full of prepping supplies, but absolutely zero money saved up.

Learn how to say this: "Welcome to Walmart. Can I get you a cart?"
And repeat that well into your 80's.

Oh, but I'll have plenty of gold! Or silver.
Guess what, you'll have to convert that to paper money to pay the light bill. Or insurance. Or income tax.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

All of the above plus...
Anyone who is hoping to buy the "perfect BOL" could have issues. The mortgage company always wants to see the last two months' bank statements to make sure 1) you have the down payment, and 2) it wasn't borrowed or gifted to you. Therefore, one must leave the cash for the down payment in the bank. As for cash that may be stashed in their current dwelling, what? Dump it on the mortgage banker's desk and say, "See? I have the money." Take a suitcase full of cash to closing? Show them anything PM/jewelry/liquor/cigs and explain its value? It's a conundrum considering any transaction over $10,000 in cash is reported to "authorities" so even trying to convert it to a cashier's check or ??? is iffy. I doubt they will have the closing in your jail cell.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ItsJustMe said:


> I doubt they will have the closing in your jail cell.


How does one land in jail in the scenario you've laid out?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ItsJustMe said:


> All of the above plus...
> Anyone who is hoping to buy the "perfect BOL" could have issues. The mortgage company always wants to see the last two months' bank statements to make sure 1) you have the down payment, and 2) it wasn't borrowed or gifted to you. Therefore, one must leave the cash for the down payment in the bank. As for cash that may be stashed in their current dwelling, what? Dump it on the mortgage banker's desk and say, "See? I have the money." Take a suitcase full of cash to closing? Show them anything PM/jewelry/liquor/cigs and explain its value? It's a conundrum considering any transaction over $10,000 in cash is reported to "authorities" so even trying to convert it to a cashier's check or ??? is iffy. I doubt they will have the closing in your jail cell.


For years leading up to 1995 when we bought our farm, we paid cash for everything.
We had no credit cards, no vehicle loans, nothing. Therefore we had no credit score. None.
We did have over $10,000 from the house we sold, but we had a credit score of zero. 
Try to get a mortgage with no credit score. It was difficult, but we got one, with a high interest rate. 

And we paid it off early. 
Still have no credit cards, no vehicle loans.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> How does one land in jail in the scenario you've laid out?


Large quantities of cash are often assumed to have come from drugs/gun running, some illegal transaction.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ItsJustMe said:


> Large quantities of cash are often assumed to have come from drugs/gun running, some illegal transaction.


But large amounts of cash doesn't automatically land you in jail.
The reporting is required. Jail time isn't. You might be contacted, but you can close on your house in safe conditions.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

So maybe no jail time but this...








How Police Officers Seize Cash From Innocent Americans - Priceonomics


Under civil forfeiture laws, police officers can take money from people with no proof of any wrongdoing, and without filing criminal charges. How does this work, and what happens to the money?




priceonomics.com


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Being a Po’ Country Boy, I have no worries about having “large amounts “ of cash laying around.
If there’s still money in the checking account at the end of the Social Security pay month we are doing well.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ItsJustMe said:


> So maybe no jail time but this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not shift focus to something else entirely.
You can indeed use cash to put a down payment on a house, but the transaction will be reported.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Now, let's assume nothing bad ever happens in your lifetime. No world war, no economy collapse.
> And, chances are it won't.
> Now, you have lived and worked long enough to retire.
> You have several Conex containers full of prepping supplies, but absolutely zero money saved up.
> ...


All true which is why fiat currency during a non-SHTF should be invested in making more fiat currency... Think buying military surplus, or wholesale items and reselling them at yard sales and flea markets, farmer markets and so on. Those conex containers of supplies can be re-sold...


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

ItsJustMe said:


> Large quantities of cash are often assumed to have come from drugs/gun running, some illegal transaction.


Unless you can show "business transactions" to account for your added income. Cash even physical cash, de-values overtime. The thing isn't saving the money (in 1975 a coke was a nickel, or so I hear) in 1985 it was 99 cents. Do the math 5 cents for 8oz coke, $1 for 20oz, in 10 years a 20 cent value was sold at a dollar. That is an 80 cent increase and today its what for a 16oz coke..?

Large amounts of cash is not an issue, like I said before the trick to using a fiat currency is to invest it in a project to make more fiat currency.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

wraithofroncollins said:


> So many preppers want to hold on to their cash for a rainy day. This is a very bad idea, savings are not secure and, money is losing value like the Titanic after it hit the Iceberg. Fiat currency has nothing to back it and we keep trying to hold onto it but, it has no real value, except the value that people put in it...
> 
> So here is how to use Fiat Currency, don't save buy stuff. But, buy stuff that will have value later. Gold, silver, extra items that you can buy cheap now and hoard for later. Later you can resell the items for the added value of the inflated currency. So what do you guys think are the kind of stuff you should buy and resell later at a higher value after the currency suffers hyper-inflation?
> 
> ...


Last week I went to pay my mortgage with 2 bikes, 1250 rolls of toilet paper, and a bag of rice... the bank laughed at me


----------



## wraithofroncollins (10 mo ago)

Maine-Marine said:


> Last week I went to pay my mortgage with 2 bikes, 1250 rolls of toilet paper, and a bag of rice... the bank laughed at me


And I bought 12 surplus gas masks from BudK on a bogo deal... Resold all 24 at $50 a piece during the height of covid making me $1,200 out of a roughly $250 investment... $950 profit. Covid was a SHTF, SHTF doesn't mean TEOTWAWKI


----------

